# Some New Pics From Nov 01, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Nov01

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Fantastic looks well... fantastic! Those types of birds are so pretty and elegant. I don't know about the other bird - it's a duck? Why does it look so strange on the head?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Its called a Musovey(I think I spelt that right) its just the way it looks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, Mr. Nibbles is a Muscovy drake and the smaller white duck is also a Muscovy .. sex unknown, but I think a hen. Fluffy is a Sebastopol goose, and of course, FanTastic is a fantail pigeon.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, I will have to weigh in as an idiot, could not figure why he looked the way he did. Apparently, this is normal, how wuz I to know???

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> OK, I will have to weigh in as an idiot, could not figure why he looked the way he did. Apparently, this is normal, how wuz I to know???
> fp


Yes, Muscovy ducks are supposed to have the red caruncles on their heads. More pics and info on them at: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/Musc/BRKScobies.html

Muscovy drakes can be quite large and can be very aggressive to other birds and humans alike. I am the "significant other" for Mr. Nibbles (at least in his mind). He is more than a bit of a wild and crazy duck, and though I love him dearly, most people wouldn't put up with him for a minute. 

Muscovies do not quack like other ducks .. the males hiss and the females make delightful little chirping sounds.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, geese, Terry, fortunately for you and Mr. Nibbles, being that in his mind you are his "significant other" you'll know exactly when to pull the eggs if you ever decide to grace him w/ a clutch, just kidding of course. I'm sure he is as difficult as you stated, and he is lucky to have you as "his girl".

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Ohhhhh, delightful images...!

When I was in hi-school, I used to cut school most of the time and one my passtimes was to go feed the Ducks in Colma and someplace else near there, just south of San Francisco.

And there was a wonderful cranky Muscovy Duck, but I never knew what breed of Duck it was. I used to go to the Oro-wheat Day-Old store and get a buncha loaves of 'Roman Meal' Bread for a dime-a-loaf, and fresh as anyone could ever want.

Not the best food for Ducks, I now know...but...

I used to call the Muscovy I knew, the 'Turkey Duck'...Lol...

He was a hoot...

There was one giant white Duck too (did not seem to have the 'nubs' that a Goose would have, so...) who had such a powerful Bill, he one day crushed a half an Apple (my friend dropped by accident that he was eating himself,) crushed it in it's Bill like it was nothing, and ate it. And then wanted more...of course...

Eeeeesh!

Anyway, looks like Mr. Nibbles was having quite a lot to say there...! does he talk much then?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Fp .. LOL! If you only knew .. I do not bend over in the presence of His Nibs .. if I do, I have this huge duck on my back and grabbing my hair in his beak .. he is quite determined that we shall be mates. Yes, I'll know when to pull the eggs or will just hard boil them and put them back .. I'm sure he will understand that with my human jobs he will have to do most of the nest sitting (ducks don't do that, by the way .. only the females sit the nest) .. so .. just joking. It's actually very sad that Mr. Nibbles is so imprinted and so violent to other ducks.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Anyway, looks like Mr. Nibbles was having quite a lot to say there...! does he talk much then?
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Hi Phil,

Glad you enjoyed the pics .. yes, Mr. Nibbles is never without something to say to me .. he is truly an amazing being, and I absolutely adore this big PITA duck!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Fantastic just keeps getting prettier and prettier every time we see her!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Great pics, I just love the ducks.

Is that a new pigeon you are rehabbing?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Is that a new pigeon you are rehabbing?


Hi Treesa .. nope .. that's Castor and FanFan's baby FanTastic all grown up!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

FanTastic is one of the most beautiful birds I've ever seen. She was one of the summer photo contestants, wasn't she?

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> FanTastic is one of the most beautiful birds I've ever seen. She was one of the summer photo contestants, wasn't she?
> 
> Maggie


Yes, the pic was of her "hiding" under her Daddy's tail .. fifth picture in this group: http://www.rims.net/2005Mar20

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm glad I brought that up - gave me a chance to see more of your great pictures. I didn't know you had bunnies too.

Love your pictures! Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Terry!

FanTastic is a very beautifull pigeon! But that Mr Nibbles looks scary! If I seen him I would back off very slowly! He is one unusual looking duck! I have never seen one like him before! Thanks for sharing the pics!

Denise


----------

